# Stupid neighbor stories



## Kacey (Jun 24, 2007)

Do you have a stupid neighbor (or more than 1)?  I know I do.  Here's today's stupid neighbor story:

One of my neighbors, about 3 blocks away, has a terrier mix named Lenny.  Now, Lenny runs the house... and much of the neighborhood, as he has a love of running away.  The mother of the family (whose name I've forgotten... oops) started reading and watching tapes by the Dog Whisperer, and claims that Lenny is much better trained now, and no longer considers himself to be dominant over the people - which may be; I'm not sure.

Yesterday, she left Lenny chained to the front porch while she took a shower... Lenny promptly got loose and came running to the park to visit other dogs, mine among them.  Using several dogs as lures (Lenny doesn't come when called - in fact, he mostly goes another direction, as fast as possible), we caught him by his trailing leash, and I took him home.  The lady answered the door in a robe with a towel around her hair, said she'd been in the shower, and thanked me profusely.

Today, I was walking my dog, and there was Lenny sitting in the front yard, unattended... and sure enough, he came running across the (luckily, empty) street to talk to my dog.  He was trailing a leash again, which is how I caught him; he got close enough for me to step on it.  I took him home, rang the bell, and waited.  Several minutes later, I rang the bell again.  Still, no answer - although there was a car in front of the house.  Then I see a chain attached to the front porch, and try to attach it to the dog's leash.  Sure enough, the hook on the chain is old and loose - which is, apparently, how Lenny got loose in the first place.  Finally, I put my dog's leash under my foot, grabbed Lenny's collar with one hand, detached his leash with the other, wrapped it around a post on the porch and put the end of the leash through the hand strap, then reattached it.

I don't know what I'll do if he's loose tomorrow.  Take him home with me, I guess.

Do you have any stupid neighbor stories?  They don't have to be about pets - I have some other stories about stupid neighbors that involve kids, and a couple that are about adults... but I'll wait.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 24, 2007)

The neighbor needs to get a better tape on training. I guess if he is loose tomorrow you will have a new dog.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 24, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> The neighbor needs to get a better tape on training. I guess if he is loose tomorrow you will have a new dog.



I don't want another dog... if he's loose tomorrow, I guess I'm calling Animal Control, or the nearest shelter.

Any other stories out there?


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 24, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I don't want another dog... if he's loose tomorrow, I guess I'm calling Animal Control, or the nearest shelter.
> 
> Any other stories out there?


That's the way to handle it...

You've been neighborly and returned the dog at least twice.  They ain't getting the idea to see that he's reasonably well secured.  Getting loose is a danger to him, and to others.  What if he gets in a scrape with a raccoon or other animal with rabies?  What if he bites someone?  Or just gets run over?

Pet owners have a responsibility to their pets; if they don't fulfill their responsibility, it's time to let the authorities deal with it.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 25, 2007)

Your story about the dog constantly getting loose and "visiting" the other dogs in the neighborhood sounds just like my neighbor, if you substitute "fifteen year old daughter" for "dog".  :rofl:


----------



## crushing (Jun 25, 2007)

I've been pretty fortunate with my neighbors.  No problems since I left the Army.  But, when I was in the Army and in on post housing, this couple on the floor above us yelled at each other a lot, especially at night.  Often they would go off somewhere on the weekends (probably to arms of the people they really loved) and not bother to turn the freakin' alarm clock off.  So several Saturday and Sunday mornings at 5:15AM . . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ. . .BUZZ

Then one day they disappeared.  I assumed they PCS'd, but maybe another neighbor took care of the problem, or the MPs took one or both of them away.

There was one other, but it wasn't the neighbor's fault that our baby monitor picked up her cordless phone conversation.  It startled me at first because I wasn't sure where in the hen the voices were coming from.  Anyway, one of the things I would never do is talk to someone on the phone while using the toilet.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 25, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> That's the way to handle it...
> 
> You've been neighborly and returned the dog at least twice.  They ain't getting the idea to see that he's reasonably well secured.  Getting loose is a danger to him, and to others.  What if he gets in a scrape with a raccoon or other animal with rabies?  What if he bites someone?  Or just gets run over?
> 
> Pet owners have a responsibility to their pets; if they don't fulfill their responsibility, it's time to let the authorities deal with it.



Or be killed by another dog...

My son (12 years old) and my daughter (4 years old) was walking our Siberian Husky on a leash.  They were forced into the street by an overgrown tree (branches blocking the sidewalk area).  Anyway, this neighbor has a small dog that constantly runs out freely into the street to attack any approaching dog.  

Not suprisedly, this dog ran at our dog and jumped at her shoulder, hanging with a mouthful of fur.  Our dog is very protective of my kids (and herself), she reached around to snap and killed the small dog.

It was pretty traumatic, not only for my daughter to see but also for the kids who owned the dog.  

I offered to cover the cost of the vet bills or even to replace the dog, but the owner refused my offer.  The sad part is the wife and the kids continue to yell at our kids whenever they come near the house, whether they're just playing or walking our two dogs.  (They don't yell when I or my husband are with our kids and/or our dogs).  [My son privately says they're hypocritical--why yell at the kids, but not at the parents?]

If they keep on yelling at my kids, I may have to go over there to discuss this issue.... 

They just bought another small dog.  I hope they're smart enough to train their new dog not to run out to attack other dogs or at least keep on a leash.

- Ceicei


----------



## Kacey (Jun 25, 2007)

And then, of course, it'd be nice if they trimmed the tree.... I don't know how it is where you are; here, it's against city ordinances to block the sidewalk.  It's also against city ordinance to have dogs off-leash; lots of people do it anyway, but only when they're around to control the dog.  If you do go talk to them, you might also mention that dogs that attack other dogs are often put down, as the next step is often attacking people - so as horrible a situation as it is, had their dog lived, they could have been facing having it put down anyway.

It speaks well for you that you offered to cover the vet bills and replacement cost - but honestly, they should have been offering to pay any bills incurred for your dog's treatment (if any) for the bite it received.

That so sucks for your kids, Ceicei - but it's good that your son recognizes the hypocrisy in their actions.


----------



## zDom (Jun 27, 2007)

We had a meth-fueld couple move in down the street several years back.

One day on the way to work I saw that they had a disagreement that she decided to resolve by using a rope and their car to uproot one of his newly-planted trees (about 6 or 7 foot tall) out of the front yard.

I came home on lunch to see he had replanted it.

On the way back to work I saw she had again uprooted it.

And so it went for many, many days 

I'll have to take a drive back by there because I really can't remember for sure if the tree survived or not, but I think it actually DID


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 27, 2007)

at my parents house ( and my previous home of 20 years) we have these lovely drunks, who at 4 am have their "lovely" (shudders) femails standiing out in the lawn in panties and an old shirt bitching that they are out of been, on their "rag" abused or sleepy.... very very ...VERY loudly ... and its such a very pleasant site


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 27, 2007)

Mines been working on a 2 month renovation project the last 4 years.  Yard looks like a construction zone. He likes using powertools at odd hours.  

Have another neighbor, he's cronicly drunk. We call him Drinky-Winky. 


I used to have a neighbor who would tan topless, then yell if you looked at her.  Please note, the yard is on a corner lot, and the fence is chainlink. No privacy.  She called the cops once to complain about the 'perverts gawking'.  They cited her for indecent exposure. She wasn't amused.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 27, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Your story about the dog constantly getting loose and "visiting" the other dogs in the neighborhood sounds just like my neighbor, if you substitute "fifteen year old daughter" for "dog".  :rofl:



:lfao: OMG that is hilarious! I have had stupid neighbors too...well...more like irritating neighbors. 

Ok, here's one for you. When we lived in Tenn. my husband and I used to race R/C cars. These were not "toys" mind you. They nitro vehicles costing hundreds of dollars. My son was about 10 at the time and was *friends* with the 13-year-old neighbor boy. The neighbor boy was enthralled with our R/C stuff and wanted his own vehicle badly. So, his dad buys him a low-end electric vehicle/toy. 

Well, one day I walk into the garage and see this boy quickly duck out of my sight. I didn't think anything of it but a short while later my husband notices a bunch of stuff come up missing. Tires, wheels, other odds and ends, and mostly a battery charger that we never really used. We knew the kid was taking stuff so we pondered what to do.

We decided it was best to talk to the kids father. So, as diplomatically as possible, we approached him about it. The father asks the kid about it...of course the kid says he didn't take anything and the father believes him. *sigh* So, we say fine and let it go. However, a day or two later the battery charger shows up in our mailbox. Have no idea what happened to the other stuff.


----------



## RED (Jun 27, 2007)

Every village I've lived in has had the local idiot living within ear shot of us. 

First place was an apartment my new wife and I had. The guy next door would go to "Woolworths" and buy all the hampsters and kill them with fingernail polish claiming they carried the black plague. I found out about this the night my wife came running into the apartment with a fuzzy insignificant creature screamming "he is going to kill it". I went over and talked to him. Wow he was seriously crazy. I got him convinced he could wait 24 hrs to kill the rodents. I promply called the landlord who knew about his mental conditions and he called the local mental ward. Oddly enough he was a normal guy when he was smoking MaryJ.

Then there where the kids who liked to egg my Vanagon. Cops and thier tough grandmother cleared that up. 

Now I have a neighbor that we met face to face at a wrestling deul. She turned around and said "you are the new neighbors". We talked at the match. This lady is the local busy body. She knew everything about all the nieghbors. When they went to work and came home, who the "drunks" are, where they shop, who hates who, the list goes on. Everytime I walk out the door I can see her looking out the windows. They love to run power tools at 7:30 AM on Saturday mornings. One morning they had a Bobcat with a jack hammer attatchment ripping up their driveway. Of course the cement truck followed a couple days later. 
These are the wosrt type of neighbors because there isn't anything you can legaly do about them. I'm thinking about mooning her the next time she peeks through the curtains, but all the normal neighbor would then know how many "zits" I have on my ***.
I would rather have the psyco living next door.

Can't say much about the dog getting out. I'm a guilty one. At our new house the dog got out one time only. My kids went out the back gate and didn't close it completely. I kid you not. I left my dog out in the back yard and I got a cup of coffee and went out to go get something out of the car. The busy body neighbor was walking up my steps to tell me our dog got out. First time this happened mind you. I quickly got my little Shiba-Inu back inside, but man this lady is a pain in the ....


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 28, 2007)

It's almost the Fourth, which always reminds me of the geniuses who lived in my old apartment complex.  They would sit on their second story balcony with what was effectively a bonfire in a Weber grill and shoot fireworks off the balcony.  Bottle rockets, firecrackers, and yes, M80s.  This was one of those "rugged" looking apartments, with the wood shingles and wood trim and thick wooden beams.  Hell, they probably built the satellite dish out of wood to make it look more authentic.  Anyway, the place burned down about a year after I moved out.  Can't imagine how that happened.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay here is a stupid neighbor story that also involves a dog.  One of my neighbors about five houses down has a *very, very large dog*. (know I do not know what kind)  This is in a multi house block and even though we are seperated quite a bit it still is within the town limits. (on the edge)  These neighbors used to let their dog run the neighborhood.  Yes, a large male dog (very large) running wild through the neighborhood populated by little kids. :erg:  Well this dog decided that *the neighborhood was his territory*. (logical conclusion since he ran around it every day)  One day I go into my back yard and I am face to face with this (friendly dog according to his owners) who is showing his teeth to me and growling because I am in his yard. (actually mine)  Now at the time my kid's were five and eight respectively and fortunately I always went outside with them but what if I had let them out.  So I proceeded to get a stick nearby (I am a FMA guy after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and backed away.  I called their house and they called him home.  This happened yet again about two day's later and I called there house and they came and got him.  Eventually after myself and several other neighbors had the exact same problem animal control was called and they were put on notice.  Since then they put in an electric fence and the problem is solved. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This did take over about six months of this dog terrorizing the neighborhood and they were very fortunate because one neighbor was so upset when it confronted their child that they almost *shot it* on the spot. :erg:  Fortunately they did not and it eventually seeped in that they needed a fence.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 28, 2007)

Stupid Neighbors:

1) While living in an apartment after my divorce there was this building full of dysfunctional people. Above me was the obessive complusive who couldclean for  hours and of vacumm for hours when she got home from the hospital at 4:00 AM in the morning. The Maintanence guy who changed his oil on the parking lot against policy/rules. The couple across the hall way that would let there child cry for hours upon hours. 

In general when the cleaning happened or the crying I would just turn up my radio. One day the couple across the hall complained about my radio and I got a fine for $25. First warning was supposed be no fine. So I complained to the management. They just smiled and said I had to pay it. So I went and complained about the crying I would call the 24 hour maintenance people as per the Management request when ever I needed a witness to the noise after hours. The maintenace was upset. So I ended up calling the police. The police could not understand the problem. So I then explaned to the management that the next call was to childprotective services. I also wrote up the guy who changed his oil in the lot and also everyone else I could in the whole complex. I also insisted to know if it was their first or not and if it was if they were charged. 

The managment just looked at me and ripped up the complaint against me and asked if I could go back to being a nice neighbor as everyone including the local police who lived in the complex were now concerned and looking to leave because of all these issues.

Moral of the story: Let sleeping dogs sleep.

2) I heard recently from a waitressa nice story. A couple of weeks ago she was out with her boyfriend on a lake. After coming back from a sand bar party she was still on the back of the boat which is used for entry and not for traveling. They were pulled over. She was upset that they pulled her and her Boyfriend over for this safety issue. They ended up writing her boyfriend up for not having enough live preservers improper numbers (* he had the write paperwork but another states numbers on the boat *) and something else I can not remember. They went out the next weekend and the same two sheriff's pulled them over and went over them from head to toe. All had been fixed and was in order. The Boyfriend told he not to say anything. And she looked at me like why would this be a problem. So then of course she said something and they spent an hour checking out their boat and paper work. 

Moral: Sometimes it ie better to just be quiet. Also let sleeping dogs sleep.


----------



## bydand (Jun 28, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Okay here is a stupid neighbor story that also involves a dog.  One of my neighbors about five houses down has a *very, very large dog*. (know I do not know what kind)  This is in a multi house block and even though we are seperated quite a bit it still is within the town limits. (on the edge)  These neighbors used to let their dog run the neighborhood.  Yes, a large male dog (very large) running wild through the neighborhood populated by little kids. :erg:  Well this dog decided that *the neighborhood was his territory*. (logical conclusion since he ran around it every day)  One day I go into my back yard and I am face to face with this (friendly dog according to his owners) who is showing his teeth to me and growling because I am in his yard. (actually mine)  Now at the time my kid's were five and eight respectively and fortunately I always went outside with them but what if I had let them out.  So I proceeded to get a stick nearby (I am a FMA guy after all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I ever relate to this one!  I had a rather lovely family living right behind me for a couple of years that just about drove me crazy.  Momma and sons were just pigs that let her 35 cats roam the neighborhood free while dumping bag after bag of garbage out the back door until there was a small mountain and the health department showed up (can't imagine who called :uhohh and made them clean it up.  Momma would come over and pick the raspberries off the bushes in my yard so she could make something for "the boys."  The oldest sons girlfriend who was a rather large gal and the most unfriendly person I think I have ever met, used to come over to my yard and "lay-out" during the Summers because we had better sun and thicker grass. :barf: I had to chase that out 10 or 15 times before she got the none too subtle hint. Now my yard isn't that big, but my little 140' X 200'  lot isn't the neighborhood park and pantry, come-on people!  After Momma was booted out for taxes, the oldest son ended up with the place and continued the whole junkyard look by bringing in his 4 race cars (think junked Novas and honest to God and Escort, with numbers sprayed on the sides, none of which actually ran).  Now remember this is in town and their lot is 38' wide, yes that is "thirty eight" feet, not 138, and so the whole yard was filled with these.  Now every good junkyard needs the stereotypical junkyard dog, and Mike was not ones to dispel that idea.  He had the biggest nastiest mutt I have seen in a long time and was quite proud of the fact he was training it to be an attack dog himself.  He set up a dog run using a trees in the middle of my yard and the other neighbors yard one day while I was at work and the neighbor on the other side was away on vacation.  Didn't last too long.  I came home and this dog is standing by my kids swing set growling and snapping at me.  I walked inside, grabbed the ol' double barrel and walked back out to about 2 feet from the dog, about that time Mike came bursting out of his dump yelling at me.  I calmly explained that his dog was going to get a case of lead poisoning in about 10 seconds unless he took care of things.  He removed the dog, called the police, and then we waited outside for the local to show up.  Doug the Chief-of-Police cruises into the yard to see what was going on and informed me I couldn't discharge a firearm in the city limits, but instead I could use my bow, or anything else to keep that "frigging mean, untrained beast from breathing."  He then turned to Mike and said, "Next time I'll come down and shoot it myself if I see it in Scott's yard."  Strange how everything in my yard that wasn't nailed or chained down started to come up missing right after that.  Fence charger and a few things "hotted up" stopped that in a hurry though.   Never did see the dog again after that, and they were gone in 5 or 6 months.  Guy who bought it said it looked they kept a dog in the front room for a while and didn't let it out to use the "facilities" :barf::barf:

Thank God they are gone and a decent young guy moved in a couple of months ago, and is really trying to fix the little dump up.  He picked it up for $5000 and is working hard at making it a nice place.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 28, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Okay here is a stupid neighbor story that also involves a dog.  One of my neighbors about five houses down has a *very, very large dog*. (know I do not know what kind)  This is in a multi house block and even though we are seperated quite a bit it still is within the town limits. (on the edge)  These neighbors used to let their dog run the neighborhood.  Yes, a large male dog (very large) running wild through the neighborhood populated by little kids. :erg:  Well this dog decided that *the neighborhood was his territory*. (logical conclusion since he ran around it every day)  One day I go into my back yard and I am face to face with this (friendly dog according to his owners) who is showing his teeth to me and growling because I am in his yard. (actually mine)  Now at the time my kid's were five and eight respectively and fortunately I always went outside with them but what if I had let them out.  So I proceeded to get a stick nearby (I am a FMA guy after all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'all should have called the cops earlier...  This shouldn't have gone on for 6 months.  Most places in the US have leash ordinances that prohibit dogs running free.  (I won't get into the inherent unfairness that cats can...)  This dog was causing a problem repeatedly.  I understand a dog getting out once in a while, especially if the owners are responsive and apologetic.  But when it happens frequently... they need something to get their attention.  It's amazing how a court appearance does that...


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 28, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Most places in the US have leash ordinances that prohibit dogs running free.  (I won't get into the inherent unfairness that cats can...)



I've never heard of a domestic cat ripping someone's throat out... :ninja:


----------



## hong kong fooey (Jun 28, 2007)

my next door neighbor is a idiot. this man does not even cut the grass he has his wife do it while he sits on his but watching tv. any food he buys is his nobody else is allowed to touch it or they get into trouble. his wife was pregnant and came over to our house during a blizzard wanting to borrow our ladder so she could get up on her roof and dust off the satlilte dish for him so he could get his pittsburg station.


----------



## bydand (Jun 28, 2007)

hong kong fooey said:


> my next door neighbor is a idiot. this man does not even cut the grass he has his wife do it while he sits on his but watching tv. any food he buys is his nobody else is allowed to touch it or they get into trouble. his wife was pregnant and came over to our house during a blizzard wanting to borrow our ladder so she could get up on her roof and dust off the satlilte dish for him so he could get his pittsburg station.



Does she have a sister, just in case my Laura doesn't work out in the long run.  Laura would tell me to go pound sand if I asked her to do those things. :lol: :lfao:


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 28, 2007)

In college, while I stayed in a dorm room, I had two suite mates (two rooms to one living area deal), plus my roomate- and yes, I have a few of these stories.  The 2 neighbors were your stereotypical "blondes", in every sense, both literal blondes and acted like what you'd hear in a joke.  The dorm rules were, "no pets, except for fish".  What do they do?  They get a kitten-  cute, harmless...  I wasn't going to turn them in, because they were going to be found out eventually because of regular "check- ups".  Well, the sad story is-  they did get found out when one of their boyfriends came over and sat on the poor thing.  Needless to say, that "secret" didn't even last a week.  They were also the ones that would set their alarm clocks early in the morning, but they would buzz until around 11-  meaning they never made it to class and failed. 

 Now, my roomate loved to have her boyfriend of the day come over at odd hours, and would actually expect me to leave.  I'm sorry, but I'm not one to be walked all over, and promptly said no.  Sadly, she never got the hint.  She also had the tendency to forget to take her "pill", and wound up doubling up (which happened at least once a week).  When she did this, she'd get SOO sick- vomiting, dry heaving, the works.  It was so bad one time, I was (according to her) doing the sounds of dry heaving in my sleep, and she got mad at me for it.


----------



## RED (Jun 28, 2007)

hong kong fooey said:


> my next door neighbor is a idiot. this man does not even cut the grass he has his wife do it while he sits on his but watching tv. any food he buys is his nobody else is allowed to touch it or they get into trouble. his wife was pregnant and came over to our house during a blizzard wanting to borrow our ladder so she could get up on her roof and dust off the satlilte dish for him so he could get his *pittsburg* station.


 

I cringe when I hear stories of class one A-holes like this. My sister in law has lived with several of these, and is living with one now who tried to malest my neice. You might want to keep an eye out for bruises and other tell-tell signs of abuse. Befriend them if you must. Then report him. 

Keep in mind, also, not everyone from Pittsburgh is like that. (I love that city).


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 28, 2007)

RED said:


> I cringe when I hear stories of class one A-holes like this. My sister in law has lived with several of these, and is living with one now who tried to malest my neice. You might want to keep an eye out for bruises and other tell-tell signs of abuse. Befriend them if you must. Then report him.
> 
> Keep in mind, also, not everyone from Pittsburgh is like that. (I love that city).


 
I know who he's talking about, and luckily they got a divorce.


----------

